# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  σκούπα Rondson vacuum cleaner R-189

## σεατ 2

Χάλασε το σύστημα που μαζεύει το καλωιδιο έχει από μέσα ενα σαν ελατήριο που έσπασε και γυρνάειστον ααέρα. Ξέρει κανείςστην Θεσσαλονίκη πιος Τα επισκευαζει αυτά η που βρίσκουμε καινούρια και πόσο περίπου κανει;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.google.gr/search?safe=of....0.TRX2cgMbWFE
Από την 1η σειρά το 2ο 
Από την 4η σειρά το 1ο 
Η Μάρκα είναι Rohnson και όχι Rondson

----------


## xsterg

ανατυλικτηρας. βρισκεται στα περισσοτερα καταστηματα με ανταλλακτικα για οικιακες συσκευες. αλλαζει πολυ ευκολα για καποιον που εχει βασικες γνωσεις.

----------


## σεατ 2

Ευχαριστώ πολύ περίπου τιμη

----------


## xsterg

την τιμη θα σου την πει το καταστημα που θα πας.

----------


## σεατ 2

Οκ. Η σκούπα κάνει 65 να δω αν με συνφερη αλλιώς το αφήνω ετσι

----------


## xsterg

σιγουρα θα εχει κανα 20€. ρωτα σε τοπικο καταστημα επισκευων.

----------


## σεατ 2

Οκ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xsterg

ενημερωσε μας για το κοστος ετσι για να εχουμε μια γευση!

----------

